
Here Comes the Solid-State RF Energy Evolution (2018) - blendo
https://www.electronicdesign.com/power-management/article/21806218/here-comes-the-solidstate-rf-energy-evolution
======
blendo
"Magnetrons deliver open-loop, crudely-averaged energy output, whereas with
multi-antenna, solid-state RF energy sources, forward and reflected power
levels can be easily assessed and adapted to with closed-loop, precision
control over the frequency, output power, phase and RF signal modulation"

